# Hello from Holland



## Patrick1974 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello,

my name is Patrick i'm 34 years old or young depends on it 

I'm interested in WW2 british/commonwealth airplanes

I'm from Holland and served in the Royal Dutch Air Force for over 12 years.If there are any questions don't hesitate to ask.See you all.

Regards Patrick


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2009)

Hoi Patrick, welkom van een landgenoot, ongeveer even oud 
What did you do in the Airforce?


----------



## rochie (Feb 26, 2009)

hello and welcome from england Patrick


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello Patrick, and another welcome from England.


----------



## seesul (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Pat!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome Patrick1974!

I am South East of Holland ------ Michigan that is. And yes there is one!

And I see you were a "wing wiper"! That is what my Army Guard First Sergeant jokingly called the Air Force. And for 12 + years, I was in the Active US Air Force. For three years, 1980 - 1983 I was stationed at Pruem Air Station north of Bitburg AB Germany (then West Germany). That is high up in the Eiffel Mountains.

So please post often and visit even more! And don't be shy about asking questions yourself! 

Bill G.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome! I was gonna say to find Marcel, but he beat me to it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2009)

G'day Patrick....welcome from down under mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## fly boy (Feb 27, 2009)

welcome to the site


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Patrick1974 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks you all for this Warm welcome 

My function with the RNLAF i was a ground mechanic for everything that did not have wings but was essential for keeping the birds airborne.My Rank was SGT.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate. Best regards from one military to another one.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Patrick and welcome to the site


----------



## v2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum....

Charles


----------



## badbear (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome mate.BB


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you all great to be here.


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a question though guys.How can i get one of those awesome signatures you all have??


----------

